# Mizuno jpx HM, taylormade m2, ping g400 irons tested.



## Kevmiester1 (Aug 13, 2017)

So I'm returning to golf after a good few years out so been trying new clubs at the range today as current clubs are 15 year old. I'm guessing a lot of players are in my shoes and looking at same clubs so thought I'd share my thoughts.

I used all clubs back to back including current irons in a 7.

I warmed up with current 7 iron a very comfortable club for me, was very consistent hitting the 187 green over and over.
Next I tried the m2's and straight away I knew I wasn't going to gel with them. I was going left and right of the green but when hit on the sweet spot they are long id guess around 200 yards.
Next were the ping g400 and they felt really good. I noticed a lighter feeling ball contact and a really high ball flight almost dropping out of the sky. They were hitting around the 187 green and consistently straight and didn't hit one bad shot with these.
Lastly the mizuno jpx 900 hot metal which look really well for a start and had the biggest wow facter for me. They were crazy long over 200 yards and I consistently hit them straight. 

So now I have to decide between the length of the mizuno or the ping which I think would be great for stopping the ball on the greens. 
But I hope this gives people some insight before trying the clubs themselves.


----------

